# windows 10 VERY slow when trying to open Devices & Printers?



## jboydgolfer (Jun 17, 2016)

hello TPU,

As my titles says, whenever i try to print anything i run into a TON of problems, and cant get a simple print to work. But, that is a problem for another time, when i run into this issue with printing, i try to go into "devices & printers" to look @ what might be the issues etc... it Literally can take, and almost always Does take 2 or more minutes to get into D&P in the control panel.
this is what i get to look @ for up to 3 minutes, always more than 90 seconds.






the system i am having this problem is the one in my Specs, and to save you the trouble all my drivers are up to date, and this system is ENTIRELY on SSD (samsung 850 Ev0 500Gb &250Gb).
*** drives are good,scanned recently, RAM is good, passed memtest this is the ONLY area i have issues,* *printing on Win 10 is Dog Shit.*
If you know of a Solution, please let me know.
thanks
Win 10 Pro 64B
printer is an HP 3520 Deskjet


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 17, 2016)

Same issue here I fixed it by waiting ,that's not much help but it is the truth, I thought it was due to it refreshing when it loads and hence recheck everything I dunno for sure if its an issue or the way.


----------



## little cat (Jun 17, 2016)

i have no such an issue . Might try right click on Start button then Device manager


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 17, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Same issue here I fixed it by waiting ,that's not much help but it is the truth, I thought it was due to it refreshing when it loads and hence recheck everything I dunno for sure if its an issue or the way.



Im confused...by saying "i fixed it by waiting" do you mean that you didnt fix it, and you simply put up with the long amount of time it takes to get into devices & printers?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2016)

have you disabled Bluetooth services by any chance?


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2016)

+1 to disabling BT services.

Have you done:

SFC /Scannow  - in an elevated command prompt? (right click start button, choose command prompt (elevated) from menu).

If that comes up with issues it cannot fix, I'd run a DISM command, which requires mounting an ISO (native in Win10 so easy to do), but you have to have the 1511 ISO not from the downloader tool. I can assist with that should SFC come back with unfixable corruptions.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 17, 2016)

n-ster said:


> have you disabled Bluetooth services by any chance?



as a matter of fact no, but its funny that you mention that, i have noticed this....but i have none, nor have i ever had any BT devices..iirc this is the sign for "enabled".
also, no matter what i do, i Cannot remove it, it is Always colored blue


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 17, 2016)

Kursah said:


> +1 to disabling BT services.
> 
> Have you done:
> 
> ...



Last time i ran sfc /scannow it did have uncorrectable errors...what steps do i need to take?

i ran 
DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth
and it says that the image store IS repairable after 100% completion. i cant find that ISO tho.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Last time i ran sfc /scannow it did have uncorrectable errors...what steps do i need to take?
> 
> i ran
> DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth
> and it says that the image store IS repairable after 100% completion. i cant find that ISO tho.



Sorry for the delay, go here: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/techbench

Then run this:

DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:WIM:X:\Sources\Install.wim:1 /LimitAccess

X = drive letter of mounted ISO. Verify that install.wiim is in the Sources directory. The link above I just downloaded the ISO from tonight to verify it provides the correct ISO.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 17, 2016)

It Worked!
now to reboot, and hope it works, and theres no hitches O_O
it WAS the "s" btw...
thanks @Kursah your a life saver 

**all seems to be working fine, sadly, devices & printers is still slow as hell. oh well, i likely go in that area 5 times a year, ill live.
bluetooth is still locked in the "on" position too ..hmmmmm


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 17, 2016)

It's a "feature" of windows 10


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2016)

Some things you can try:

- Uninstall Realtek audio drivers and allow Windows to install its drivers instead.
- Uninstall HP printer drivers, see if Windows has drivers or install latest 8/10 drivers.
- Disable Bluetooth service in services.msc.
- Remove any network devices not connected to or using any longer.
- Remove all USB devices, uninstall printers, delete network devices, verify it starts without extra stuff enabled.
- Download and use DevNodeClean: http://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/10390-devices-printers-slow-open-2.html#post671260
- If in pro, go to Print Management and remove any old printer drivers, if you have any.
     - If you are unable to remove the driver from there, follow this guide to printui: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-windows/6700d817-cfb7-4d94-904e-25bc8f435c7f
- You might check the solutions here, some from 7 and 8 are relevant on 10 as well: http://www.sevenforums.com/hardware-devices/8157-device-printer-panel-does-not-load.html

Keep us posted!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 17, 2016)

I noticed from day 1 that "Devices and Printers" is just a little slow like it's checking if the printer or what devices u may have is available or not sometimes at work with my laptop if there is a printer that's not really working greatly (yeh we have that) my laptop can take an age to find anything. (Check my laptop in my specs it's there).


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 17, 2016)

Did you upgrade your system to Windows 10 or did you do a clean installation?


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 17, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> bluetooth is still locked in the "on" position too ..hmmmmm


Bluetooth should not be an issue. I have a BT adapter in my desktop which almost always streams to my ghetto headphones, and it never affected Devices and Printers.
Same goes for 2 laptops and a mini-PC (all with combo WiFi/BT cards).

Check if "Bluetooth support service" is running:  I've seen a youtube video in which enabling BT device discovery fixed this problem on win7 (though I haven't encountered this problem before and cannot tell for sure if it's going to help ).
Also check Bluetooth drivers.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 17, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Bluetooth should not be an issue. I have a BT adapter in my desktop which almost always streams to my ghetto headphones, and it never affected Devices and Printers.
> Same goes for 2 laptops and a mini-PC (all with combo WiFi/BT cards).
> 
> Check if "Bluetooth support service" is running:  I've seen a youtube video in which enabling BT device discovery fixed this problem on win7 (though I haven't encountered this problem before and cannot tell for sure if it's going to help ).
> Also check Bluetooth drivers.



Id gladly do thos things, but since i have never had any BT devices, coming by the drivers,or option to control BT settings is something i dont know how to do.
I dont think windows gives drivers for HW you dont have installed, nor can i turn settings off, the options just arent there.

I get the notification like in post #7 , but as i said, i dont have BT.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 17, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I get the notification like in post #7 , but as i said, i dont have BT.


Windows still has a MS-version of Bluetooth stack, and running BT services by default.
Didn't pay attention to the fact that you don't have a Bluetooth adapter. 
Scratch my previous suggestion, and disable everything bluetooth-related in services. If that does not help - check network and sharing settings. 
Devices and Printers manager also looks for network-attached multimedia devices (e.g. PCs with streaming service enabled) and network printers. If you by any chance changed network/homegroup settings on your additional PCs, then it could've affected the discovery speed on your computer. Still not sure how to fix it.


----------



## erixx (Jun 17, 2016)

Non repro. I never had this issue. But I am on Insider Fast program. I have no Bluetooth icons, nothing! (and no BT hardware 
I would follow Kurshah's checklist.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2016)

Heres a fun one: i had this issue. I switched motherboards as a sidegrade, without reinstalling the OS... and it went away.

this problem is one of the really annoying ones that comes and goes as it pleases.


----------



## erixx (Jun 17, 2016)

Maybe it is the VIA chip!
(Sorry bad joke


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 17, 2016)

Mussels said:


> Heres a fun one: i had this issue. I switched motherboards as a sidegrade, without reinstalling the OS... and it went away.
> 
> this problem is one of the really annoying ones that comes and goes as it pleases.



Yea, i have a feeling  i can rub all the cheetah blood i want on my pc, and its not gonna make tnis go faster until it wants to.

Im officially just gonna put  up with it, i have spent so much time on it already to do anymore seems fruitless.

I appreciate ALL of the help from everyone here tho.
Thank you.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 17, 2016)

My guess is HP. Uninstall, reboot, use CCleaner, reinstall or let W10 find drivers.
HP always gives me more problems than the rest.
When HP asks for what to install, do the CUSTOM install and leave out crapware.

EDIT:  also run the HP update utility and only update driver fixes and the like.  Don't update their other tracking software or help software.

EDIT2: new software @HP, May 27, 2016, http://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers...l-in-one-printer-series/5162504/model/5162505


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 17, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> My guess is HP. Uninstall, reboot, use CCleaner, reinstall or let W10 find drivers.
> HP always gives me more problems than the rest.
> When HP asks for what to install, do the CUSTOM install and leave out crapware.


It has nothing to do with HP. I built a PC for one of my buddies from scratch. There was nothing on the machine apart from Windows 10 and chipset drivers, etc. and I encountered the exact same problem. After 3 clean installations of Win 10 the problem magically disappeared...


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 17, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> It has nothing to do with HP. I built a PC for one of my buddies from scratch. There was nothing on the machine apart from Windows 10 and chipset drivers, etc. and I encountered the exact same problem. After 3 clean installations of Win 10 the problem magically disappeared...



Let's see, printer problem... solution, reinstall W10 3x.
Bless your heart.


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 17, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> Let's see, printer problem... solution, reinstall W10 3x.
> Bless your heart.


It's not a printer problem. Don't respond to a thread if you can't even be bothered to read the first post.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 17, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> It's not a printer problem. Don't respond to a thread if you can't even be bothered to read the first post.



I read ALL the posts. As I always do. And your solution is shit.

HP software is temper mental.  If this was Epson or some other brand I would say W10 drivers.
Because it's HP, that's more the issue. (lack of support(slow) on new and old platforms)

You should try reading what you write and move up a grade.


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 17, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> I read ALL the posts. As I always do. And your solution is shit.
> 
> HP software is temper mental.  If this was Epson or some other brand I would say W10 drivers.
> Because it's HP, that's more the issue. (lack of support on new and old platforms)
> ...


Whatever. What do I care ...


----------



## BrewIT (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello All
I work in IT and have been trying to figure this slow devices and printers problem for a while now. Being in the enterprise version might be slightly different but I decided to try a few things today.
The new Devices\Printers and Scanners interface introduced in Windows 10 goes and tries to discover everything on the network before letting you take control. For our network that includes hundreds of printers etc. Going to Devices and printers poses the same sort of delay while windows hunts for every device on the machine and network.
I decided to turn on Network discovery from Network and Sharing Center\Advanced Sharing Settings. Once I enabled Network Discovery the Devices and Printers loaded much faster - more like Windows 7 used to. I suspect the initial discovery might somehow be remember in the registry since I disabled Network discovery after opening Devices and printers the first time and even after rebooting the control panel\Devices and printers was quick to load. Turning on File and printer sharing also under Sharing Options also speeds up loading even after you turn it back off again.
I tend to think the newer devices interface caused the problem by using auto discovery for network devices even though it wasn't turned off under sharing options. Likely a bug somewhere that's fixed once it's turned on one time.

Try it and see if it helps in other versions of Win 10


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 25, 2017)

BrewIT said:


> Hello All
> I work in IT and have been trying to figure this slow devices and printers problem for a while now. Being in the enterprise version might be slightly different but I decided to try a few things today.
> The new Devices\Printers and Scanners interface introduced in Windows 10 goes and tries to discover everything on the network before letting you take control. For our network that includes hundreds of printers etc. Going to Devices and printers poses the same sort of delay while windows hunts for every device on the machine and network.
> I decided to turn on Network discovery from Network and Sharing Center\Advanced Sharing Settings. Once I enabled Network Discovery the Devices and Printers loaded much faster - more like Windows 7 used to. I suspect the initial discovery might somehow be remember in the registry since I disabled Network discovery after opening Devices and printers the first time and even after rebooting the control panel\Devices and printers was quick to load. Turning on File and printer sharing also under Sharing Options also speeds up loading even after you turn it back off again.
> ...



 Although I appreciate your offer for suggestions as you can see by the post dates, this thread is a bit long in the tooth. The issue was resolved with one of the updated builds of windows 10. Although in my opinion it's still not as fast as Windows 7, it's nowhere near as slow as it was in summer 2016 when I posted this issue. 

 Thread issue resolved


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> it's nowhere near as slow as it was in summer 2016 when I posted this issue.
> 
> Thread issue resolved



That's why I always add [Solved] to the thread title once a problem is solved!


----------



## BrewIT (Jan 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Although I appreciate your offer for suggestions as you can see by the post dates, this thread is a bit long in the tooth. The issue was resolved with one of the updated builds of windows 10. Although in my opinion it's still not as fast as Windows 7, it's nowhere near as slow as it was in summer 2016 when I posted this issue.
> 
> Thread issue resolved



I'm working with the latest builds and since we have sharing and network discovery turned off by default I felt someone might benefit from the info anyway. 
Thank You
Bob


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> That's why I always add [Solved] to the thread title once a problem is solved!


TBH, i totally 4got about the thread. 


BrewIT said:


> I'm working with the latest builds and since we have sharing and network discovery turned off by default I felt someone might benefit from the info anyway.
> Thank You
> Bob



I agree, but i thought id ler u know just the same.i run the newest builds. i.e 15014.100


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 30, 2017)




----------

